# Very Greasy Coat - What can I do about it?



## 3Beasties (7 November 2013)

My mare was fully clipped yesterday and was hot clothed (with vinegar in the water) afterwards. I took her rug off today expecting to find a lovely shiny horse but instead was greeted by a grease monkey. It's unbelievable the amount of grease she seems to create in a short space of time, my hand was white when I ran it down her neck! (This is a fairly regular thing with her, not just a one off!)

What makes them produce grease? Could it be that she's too cold? Lacking something in her diet?

Is there anything I can do to stop there being so much of the stuff? Would be nice not to have white gloves every time I pat her!


----------



## Izzwizz (7 November 2013)

My gelding is like this, or was.  Do you have a horse shower?  If so a good warm bath then hot clothed every time you ride.  It will eventually get less, my horse's coat did.  One thing I have noticed since he's been on the Top Spec balancer is that the grease has never returned as bad as it was initially and I have had a lot of comments about his shiny coat.  That is something he never used to have.  You could also try using some Showsheen, that helps too..


----------



## HaffiesRock (7 November 2013)

Its just the natural waterproof layer x


----------



## pottamus (8 November 2013)

I would not be trying to get rid of it as it is there for a reason and will keep them warmer and dryer. My lad (unclipped) is really greasy under his hair but I leave it in winter and try to reduce any brushing to a minimum.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (8 November 2013)

HaffiesRock said:



			Its just the natural waterproof layer x
		
Click to expand...

it is, and in a field kept horse, very much needed, but not in a stabled horse.

wipe her down with hot water and vinegard after each ride, show shine her every other day, wash mane and tail with washing up liquid(to pull the grease out).

should get less over time but you could also add some oil to her diet to imrpove her skin and coat.

make sure her rugs are clean too, we wipe down inside neck covers and round shoulders with water/vinegar mix every couple of weeks to keep them super clean.


----------



## chestnut cob (8 November 2013)

It is natural but as the horse has just been fully clipped and is rugged, she doesn't really need it.  I agree about adding oil - I feed micronised linseed and it does improve coat a lot.  I would give her a good wipe over with hot water and vinegar; I do that after clipping usually and it helps.


----------



## 3Beasties (8 November 2013)

pottamus said:



			I would not be trying to get rid of it as it is there for a reason and will keep them warmer and dryer. My lad (unclipped) is really greasy under his hair but I leave it in winter and try to reduce any brushing to a minimum.
		
Click to expand...

She has rugs to keep her warm and dry so I would rather get rid of it. If she was out naked then obviously I would leave it but she isn't, as she has no coat to 'hide' the grease in it has to go!



chestnut cob said:



			It is natural but as the horse has just been fully clipped and is rugged, she doesn't really need it.  I agree about adding oil - I feed micronised linseed and it does improve coat a lot.  I would give her a good wipe over with hot water and vinegar; I do that after clipping usually and it helps.
		
Click to expand...

I did wipe her over with hot water and vinegar but the next day she was literally covered in grease again. She's not currently fed anything but I may start giving her a bit of mix with some micronised linseed, how much would you feed for coat/hoof condition but not weight gain?



Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			it is, and in a field kept horse, very much needed, but not in a stabled horse.

wipe her down with hot water and vinegard after each ride, show shine her every other day, wash mane and tail with washing up liquid(to pull the grease out).

should get less over time but you could also add some oil to her diet to imrpove her skin and coat.

make sure her rugs are clean too, we wipe down inside neck covers and round shoulders with water/vinegar mix every couple of weeks to keep them super clean.
		
Click to expand...

Good tip about wiping rugs down, thanks!

Will give her a proper bath over the weekend if the weather improves and I've upped her rug weight slightly today so that will hopefully help.


----------



## Queenbee (8 November 2013)

As above, baths, hot clothing, vinegar or dettol etc, with regards to rugging I would purchase or make two lightweight cotton under rugs.  Pop one on under stable or turnout rugs and remove (replace with the clean one) and wash to keep her an her rugs as clean as possible.


----------

